# Outdoor Technology Yowie and Arctic Yowie review



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Just got mine in the mail as well. They are thinner than I expected. Seem like they'll be a nice fit regardless. Won't get a chance to test mine for a few weeks, but I hope they don't get wet as quick as you describe.


----------



## 22826 (Jan 26, 2011)

It honestly might be just me. I just came in from watering my ice rink and wore the arctic yowie. 15 minutes to water the rink and the yowie is soaked. Again, could totally be my super wet breath and not the product. 

Post in here once you've used yours and give your own review. I'm really interested to know if it's just me.


----------



## Nefarious (Dec 26, 2010)

Wes_Dark said:


> It honestly might be just me. I just came in from watering my ice rink and wore the arctic yowie. 15 minutes to water the rink and the yowie is soaked. Again, could totally be my super wet breath and not the product.
> 
> Post in here once you've used yours and give your own review. I'm really interested to know if it's just me.


Will do. I got one for my wife as well. Our first chance to test it will be 3 straight days on the slopes. I'm sure we'll each have a firm opinion one way or the other after the vacation.


----------

